# Help with resume for MAC



## mrslisettecg (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey everyone,
i was just wondering is there a big difference in a resume when you're applying for a MUA job? Also, how do you all put freelance work, especially if there isnt a company behind you, on a resume? Im suppose to take mine to the manger on Monday and im nervous about it not catching their attention.
TIA,
Lisette


----------



## Jeri (Oct 29, 2009)

I just interviewed with them on Monday. Most of my work is freelance also. I did work for Sephora/Ulta but I didn't put it on my resume because it was 5 years ago. They just want to see if you have retail, customer service skills, and professional background. Do you a portfolio or any pictures? If they like your resume they are going to ask you back to do a demo so they can see your skills. I responded to a craigslist ad. Gave her my qualifications and said that my resume doesn't have my beauty experience but I will bring it to the interview. That worked because I go back Tuesday for the demo...which I was freaking out about but I'm ok now. Hope this helps.


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 30, 2009)

put it on ur resume, in ur cover letter, and make sure ur resume has RETAIL experience,


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 5, 2009)

I just wrote 'Freelance Make up Artist", and then under that i wrote like the job description, like..'Ensure client satisfaction, train client about product application, ext'

here's a great example
Makeup Artist Free Sample Resume - Resume Example - Free Resume Template - Resume Format - Resume Writing

hth!


----------

